# Zippo Blu Returned



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

I was having trouble with my Zippo Blue, so I sent it back for repair. When I got it back it seems to work a lot better. The flame is huge now, it ignites every time, but I have only had it back for a day so time will tell. The only complaint is sometimes the flame stays on for a second after you let go of the button, but I can live with that. All in all I am glad I sent it in, and glad I got a lighter with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zippo is a great company that stands by their products no questions asked.
:smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I may have to give that a try, mine hasn't worked well from the start. I ended up just buying a cheap lighter off ebay that has a soft flame and torch. That has worked great for me every time so far.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

lifetime warranty is why I have 4 Xikar lighters! That and the fact that if one poops out on me I can swap it at the local B&M.


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

I have heard from some workers at a local B & M that many customers have had a lot of trouble with the Zippo torch lighters. I only have zippo pipe lighter and I am very happy with it, but I am wonder whether many of you have had problems with these torch lighters from zippo (either the inserts or the "straight torch lighters.") Just wondering. Thanks for satisfying my curiosity.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

The original Zippo Blu was utter crap! I sent mine back 4 times because if the low flame / no flame issues. Eventually gave it to my dad cause he smoked cigs and I thought that it would stay lit long enough for him and he gave up. So a few months later I am checking out reviews to see if anyone had found a fix and on you tube there was a review with the exact issues that I had. He said there were new internals and to send your old ones in. I did and it is now perfect. Lights almost every time and has a huge flame. This is how the lighter should have been released. Don't know if they will ever get over the initial bad reviews but if your a Zippo lover the Blu is a good lighter with a great warranty. I like that I have my Blu but will buy Xikar 9 times out of 10 over another Zippo based on these issues alone.

Fixed lighter yes! Still a bad taste in my mouth for all the returns and repairs. If you have a Zippo Blu that is not working SEND IT IN FOR THE NEW FIX!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Zippo is a great company that stands by their products no questions asked.
> :smoke:


too bad they don't stand by their finishes. 

yeah, Zippo is great. I've had to send two back to them and they were great about it. Sent a package of flints back w/ them... It's always nice to know that when you buy a quality lighter from Zippo, or Xikar, etc that even though you're paying quite a bit of money for a simple lighter that it's a lighter that will last a lifetime. If it ever does break or quit working it's guaranteed so essentially you'll never have to buy a lighter again. Now if it were only so simply to just own one great lighter.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

dswoishii said:


> I was having trouble with my Zippo Blue, so I sent it back for repair. When I got it back it seems to work a lot better. The flame is huge now, it ignites every time, but I have only had it back for a day so time will tell. The only complaint is sometimes the *flame stays on for a second after you let go of the button*, but I can live with that. All in all I am glad I sent it in, and glad I got a lighter with a lifetime warranty.


This is almost always caused by the flame being turned up too high. If you turn the flame down a little and this should go away.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> This is almost always caused by the flame being turned up too high. If you turn the flame down a little and this should go away.


Do you actually use this product? If you did you would know there is NO FLAME ADJUSTMENT with the Zippo Blu. There really is no fix that I had found or come across on the net other than sending it in. Since I have I have experienced much better consistency with the lighter.


----------

